# Jeep Patriot High Altitude for UBER Select



## UberCleveland4Fun (May 8, 2015)

How strindgent is Uber for select cars? I just got a brand new Jeep Patriot High Altitude for my daily driver and dedicated my HHR to Uber X duties, but now im wondering if my Patriot could pass for Select and pay for some of its own payments. It is the top of the line model with full leather, premium sound, moon roof etc etc. Any thougjts?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

https://www.uber.com/drive/cleveland/vehicle-requirements/

Only jeep allowed is a Grand Cherokee which i think is a stretch. I would not consider anything Jeep to be luxurious, in fact they market it to be rugged do they not?

i got a 2016 Jeep Cherokee as a rental car. Limited edition, leather interior the works. Terrible compared to cadillac. Night and day.

You can go in and see if theyll approve but if your market is like mine, expect a severe ratings hit. If i order $2 a mile for a luxury vehicle and got a Jeep Patriot, i would not be happy. I dont care if it was the mile high club edition...


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

If it's not on Uber's list of Select vehicles acceptable in your market, just forget it.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Take it in to one of the Green Light Hubs and ask them if they'll make an exception . I know of a lot of cars not on the list that have gotten approved by going in . The normal Uber people at the Hub have the authority to authorize any car as Uber Select

The problem you're going to have with that car is how small it is . A family member just bought a fully loaded Jeep Cherokke Trail Hawk 2017 and it's insanely small on the inside


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Jeep even calls the Patriot a compact SUV and it's 103.7 in wheelbase is shorter than my Focus. I doubt select riders would appreciate a Patriot showing up.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Titanium Uber said:


> Jeep even calls the Patriot a compact SUV and it's 103.7 in wheelbase is shorter than my Focus. I doubt select riders would appreciate a Patriot showing up.


Wheelbase means nothing

BMW 3-series (tiiiiiny) is 110"
GMC Yukon (huuuuuuuge) is 112"

...who knew 2" made such a world of difference lol


----------

